# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  fallimento per l'azienda per cui lavoravo

## susy29

Ciao a tutti nel novembre 2008 l azienda per cui lavoravo è andata in liquidazione e ora stanno facendo le pratiche per andare in fallimento.Non sono esperta in materia cmq dovrei ancora avere l ultima mensilita,la tredicesima,la quattoridicesima,il tfr e le ferie no godute.Ho letto in giro che si può fare richiesta al fondo di garanzia.Mi è parso di capire che con il fondo di garanzia mi viene pagato tutto tranne le ferie non godute ma non ho trovato nessun documento o legge che lo dica esplicitamente se potete darmi qualche link.
Poi volevo sapere se posso fare gia domanda o se devo aspettare che la ditta vada in fallimento.è normale che a distanza di un anno ancora non abbiano fatto le pratiche di fallimento?Che moduli dovrei presentare all inps?
grazie

----------


## fris

Per prima cosa ti copio l'indirizzo di una precedente discussione sull'argomento. http://forum.commercialistatelematic...allimento.html
Poiché avevo risposto più o meno me la ricordavo, ma sono sicura che con una ricerca potrai trovare anche informazioni più esaurienti della mia. 
Poi, ti consiglio di rivolgerti ad un bravo consulente del lavoro. Potresti andare anche da un sindacato. Di solito i sindacati si fanno pagare "a percentuale" sull'importo, mentre i consulenti del lavoro "trattano una cifra" (lo so che "sta brutto" scritto così, ma immagino che se sei in una situazione di fallimento con stipendi non pagati, anche il discorso soldi ha la sua importanza ... ).
Se siete parecchi dipendenti forse è più convenienti contrattare con un consulente. Se sei da sola, non so ... 
Sul sito dell'inps trovi tutta la modulistica e anche le informazioni necessarie per compilarla, ma farsi da soli tutti i calcoli non è tanto semplice (almeno questo è quello che posso dirti io, solo per esperienza vissuta e non per studio o lavoro). 
In ultimo, ti faccio un grande in bocca al lupo!

----------


## BRICIOLA

Per quanto riguarda le tempistiche posso dirti che non ci sono  tempistiche per la sentenza dichiaraztiva di fallimento. Capirai che se si parla di sentenza ci sar&#224; qualcuno che avr&#224; fatto istanza di fallimento.
E l'istanza viene fatta quando si verificano i presupposti. Se la ditta in liquidazione riesce a non fallire non avremo mai n&#232; istanza ne sentenza di fallimento.
Fai una salto presso il tribunale di competenza e verifica se &#232; fallita.

----------


## susy29

> Per quanto riguarda le tempistiche posso dirti che non ci sono  tempistiche per la sentenza dichiaraztiva di fallimento. Capirai che se si parla di sentenza ci sarà qualcuno che avrà fatto istanza di fallimento.
> E l'istanza viene fatta quando si verificano i presupposti. Se la ditta in liquidazione riesce a non fallire non avremo mai nè istanza ne sentenza di fallimento.
> Fai una salto presso il tribunale di competenza e verifica se è fallita.

  da quello che mi è parso di capire stanno facendo le pratiche di fallimento.Il discorso è che il mio ex datore di lavoro mi pagherebbe tutto cio che l inps non mi da quindi devo trovare qualche testo,qualche legge dove dice esplicitamente cosa l inps non mi paghera mai.Il problema è che ha una certa età e c è da farglielo capire con qualche testo,qualche legge.Leggendo sul forum ho trovato una discussione dove l utente "fris" dice che non mi verrà pagato dal fondo la tredicesima,quattoridcesima ferie e permessi non goduti.http://forum.commercialistatelematic...allimento.html
Sul sito dell inps invece parlano solo delle ferie non godute.questa è la legge giusto? Circolare numero 53 del 7-3-2007

----------


## BRICIOLA

il tuo datore di lavoro se sta facendo le pratiche per fallire non pu&#242; pagare i dipendenti in frode agli altri - banche e fornitori -.Gli eventuali pagamenti vengono revocati e poi vi dovete insinuare. Come dipendenti avrete privilegi.
Comunque tutto in linea teorica vista la domanda teorica.

----------


## f.p

Se l'azienda è già in liquidazione volontaria non necessariamente il pagamento fatto a dipendenti dovrà essere revocato, dipenderà da quello che il curatore riterrà più utile/conveniente per la procedura posto che non è "anormale" che il liquidatore paghi un debito sociale (peraltro avente natura privilegiata). 
Fris ti ha già dato indicazioni precise su cosa l'Inps pagherà - in surroga al datore di lavoro - e cosa non pagherà (compresa l'indicazione della Legge di riferimento!!)

----------


## susy29

> Se l'azienda è già in liquidazione volontaria non necessariamente il pagamento fatto a dipendenti dovrà essere revocato, dipenderà da quello che il curatore riterrà più utile/conveniente per la procedura posto che non è "anormale" che il liquidatore paghi un debito sociale (peraltro avente natura privilegiata). 
> Fris ti ha già dato indicazioni precise su cosa l'Inps pagherà - in surroga al datore di lavoro - e cosa non pagherà (compresa l'indicazione della Legge di riferimento!!)

  non mi è chiaro cosa paghera l inps .Scusami ma sono ignorante in materia.nella legge di riferimento Circolare numero 53 del 7-3-2007 al punto 4.1.2 crediti garantiti dal fondo dice che l inps non paga le ferie godute e paga tfr stipendio tredicesima e quattordicesima.
Invece dal discorsi di firs "Si può richiedere al fondo di garanzia dell'inps il pagamento del tfr (per intero) e delle ultime 3 mensilità (ratei di 13.ma, 14.ma ferie, permessi, ecc. esclusi)."sembra che la tredicesima e la quattordicesima non vengano pagate?Scusatemi ma è gia difficile capire l italiano per me che sono tedesca poi capire le leggi è ancora piu difficile

----------


## fris

Ciao Susy, scusami se ti ho "fatto confusione" ma "ai miei tempi (liquidazione del 2005, fallimento del 2006 e somme liquidate dall'inps a fine 2007) i ratei di 13.ma e 14.ma forse non erano "compresi".
Adesso leggo la circolare che hai linkato (n.53 del 07/03/2007), in cui effettivamente nel punto 4.1.2. I crediti garantiti dal Fondo
c'è scritto:
"... Possono essere posti a carico del Fondo solo i crediti di lavoro (diversi dal TFR) maturati nellultimo trimestre ed aventi natura di retribuzione propriamente detta, compresi i ratei di tredicesima e di altre mensilità aggiuntive , nonché le somme dovute dal datore di lavoro a titolo di prestazioni di malattia e maternità; devono invece essere escluse lindennità di preavviso , lindennità per ferie non godute, lindennità di malattia a carico dellINPS che il datore di lavoro avrebbe dovuto anticipare.  ". 
Come ti avevo accennato, noi ci eravamo fatti fare i conti da un consulente che ci aveva anche spiegato i vari passi da fare nei tempi previsti dalla legge. 
Se l'azienda è posta in liquidazione (cerco di "raccontarti" quello che ho capito, per cui potrebbe essere in qualche punto impreciso: magari qualcuno più competente potrà correggere i miei errori) è stato nominato un liquidatore. Questi non è - almeno sulla carta - un becchino, ma deve cercare di trovare le risorse per amministrare la ditta, cosa che la proprietà/i soci della ditta non sono riusciti a fare. Quindi potrebbe vendere delle proprietà, riscuotere dei crediti, ecc... La ditta a volte "soppravvive", spesso e volentieri però il malato è terminale, allora il liquidatore chiama il prete per l'estrema unzione, ovvero porta i libri in tribunale. Quindi prima che l'istanza di fallimento sia accolta passa un po' di tempo perché il tribunale deve verificare che dietro non ci sia qualche imbroglio. Viene nominato un curatore fallimentare, che procede alle ultime incombenze: tra cui - non ultima - quella di pagare i creditori. I crediti derivanti da lavoro sono privilegiati rispetto agli altri. Per i dipendenti c'è anche la possibilità di "cedere il proprio credito all'inps". Questo è quello "che ti serve"!
Ora, il fatto che tu possa già fare richiesta al fondo di garanzia dipende dal punto in cui è giunta la _tua_ ditta. 
Potrebbe anche essere che il liquidatore non abbia nessuna intenzione di portare i libri al tribunale, allora uno o più creditori (di solito i dipendenti, appunto perché sono privilegiati rispetto agli altri) decida di dare un aut-aut: o mi paghi o ti "denuncio" ovvero ti porto in tribunale e quindi sarò io a chiedere l'istanza di fallimento.
In questo secondo caso, avrai bisogno di un avvocato o almeno di un sindacato alle spalle. 
Ma anche nel caso più semplice, e (come mi sembra di aver intuito tra le righe) in cui il datore di lavoro voglia essere il più "collaborativo" possibile, credo che un consulente o un sindacato potranno aiutarti a far prima e meglio! 
Scusa per la lungaggine e un grosso in bocca al lupo!

----------


## susy29

> Ciao Susy, scusami se ti ho "fatto confusione" ma "ai miei tempi (liquidazione del 2005, fallimento del 2006 e somme liquidate dall'inps a fine 2007) i ratei di 13.ma e 14.ma forse non erano "compresi".
> Adesso leggo la circolare che hai linkato (n.53 del 07/03/2007), in cui effettivamente nel punto 4.1.2. I crediti garantiti dal Fondo
> c'è scritto:
> "... Possono essere posti a carico del Fondo solo i crediti di lavoro (diversi dal TFR) maturati nellultimo trimestre ed aventi natura di retribuzione propriamente detta, compresi i ratei di tredicesima e di altre mensilità aggiuntive , nonché le somme dovute dal datore di lavoro a titolo di prestazioni di malattia e maternità; devono invece essere escluse lindennità di preavviso , lindennità per ferie non godute, lindennità di malattia a carico dellINPS che il datore di lavoro avrebbe dovuto anticipare.  ". 
> Come ti avevo accennato, noi ci eravamo fatti fare i conti da un consulente che ci aveva anche spiegato i vari passi da fare nei tempi previsti dalla legge. 
> Se l'azienda è posta in liquidazione (cerco di "raccontarti" quello che ho capito, per cui potrebbe essere in qualche punto impreciso: magari qualcuno più competente potrà correggere i miei errori) è stato nominato un liquidatore. Questi non è - almeno sulla carta - un becchino, ma deve cercare di trovare le risorse per amministrare la ditta, cosa che la proprietà/i soci della ditta non sono riusciti a fare. Quindi potrebbe vendere delle proprietà, riscuotere dei crediti, ecc... La ditta a volte "soppravvive", spesso e volentieri però il malato è terminale, allora il liquidatore chiama il prete per l'estrema unzione, ovvero porta i libri in tribunale. Quindi prima che l'istanza di fallimento sia accolta passa un po' di tempo perché il tribunale deve verificare che dietro non ci sia qualche imbroglio. Viene nominato un curatore fallimentare, che procede alle ultime incombenze: tra cui - non ultima - quella di pagare i creditori. I crediti derivanti da lavoro sono privilegiati rispetto agli altri. Per i dipendenti c'è anche la possibilità di "cedere il proprio credito all'inps". Questo è quello "che ti serve"!
> Ora, il fatto che tu possa già fare richiesta al fondo di garanzia dipende dal punto in cui è giunta la _tua_ ditta. 
> Potrebbe anche essere che il liquidatore non abbia nessuna intenzione di portare i libri al tribunale, allora uno o più creditori (di solito i dipendenti, appunto perché sono privilegiati rispetto agli altri) decida di dare un aut-aut: o mi paghi o ti "denuncio" ovvero ti porto in tribunale e quindi sarò io a chiedere l'istanza di fallimento.
> In questo secondo caso, avrai bisogno di un avvocato o almeno di un sindacato alle spalle. 
> ...

  
Piu chiaro di cosi non si poteva!!!Io sono nella fase "tribunale" il liquidatore è gia passato e sono in attesa che venga nominato un curatore fallimentare.Ti ringrazio tanto adesso mi hai illuminato mi è tutto piu chiaro nei prossimi giorni vado dal mio datore di lavoro e intanto mi faccio anticipare le ferie non godute(600-700 euro)e intanto è gia qualcosa in  meno da avere.
Poi aspetterò questo curatore fallimentare e vedremo cosa farà.Non ho estrema fretta di risquotere l importante è avere la garanzia di risquotere poi se è tra 1 anno o due va bene ugualmente.
Grazie mille !! :Smile:

----------


## L'italiano

In caso di fallimento è necessario che il creditore/dipendente si insinui nello stato passivo, solo a questo punto interverrà l'Inps.
Il consulente del lavoro / sindacato servirà solo se l'ex datore di lavoro non ha rilasciato i cedolini paga o se il dipendente ha maggiori pretese rispetto ai crediti documentati dal cedolino.
Io come curatore fallimentare (anche nel mio interesse amministrativo) ho sempre cercato di ottenere dai consulenti dei datori di lavoro falliti i cedolini da distribuire ai dipendenti.  
Il TFR verrà pagato al 100%, ed è già una molto bella cosa ma...
...ma per i crediti diversi dal TFR l'Inps inteviene solo per le ultime tre mensilità (inclusi i ratei di mensilità aggiuntive: esempio fallimento il 31 dicembre e mancata percezione delle retribuzioni degli ultimi sei mesi: l'Inps interviene _teoricamente_ con 3 mensilità + 3 dodicesimi di tredicesima + 3 dodicesimi di quattordicesima).
Grave handicap:  per i crediti diversi dal TFR vi è un massimale mensile d'intevento abbastanza modesto, sopra il quale l'Inps non corrisponde nulla.

----------

